# Titleist Pom Pom Head Covers



## One Planer (Nov 19, 2013)

These were first seen in the bags of tour pros in early 2012 and were released in to the UK market in April this year. Demand was so high, that they sold out, pretty much straight away and weren't available again until around September this year.

Either way, my wife brought me 3 of these about 2 weeks ago as a 'Christmas present' to replace the stock covers on my 910 woods.







I have to say, these covers are absolutley fantastic :thup: 

Unlike the stock covers that need 'breaking in' for a few rounds before getting them on and off becomes easier but these fit the woods really well, straight out of the bag. The sock length on the fairway woods is a little longer than the standard 910 covers so it extends a little further down the shaft offering a little more protection against bag rub marks on the shaft.

It's the same with the driver, although, I assume as the driver has a bigger head, the sock doesn't come as far down the shaft. It still offers ample protection for the shaft, but is shorter than the fairway alternative.

The materials used in the construction are excellent. Offering excellent protection to both the head and shaft despite only being wool (... and Acrylic in a 50/50 mix). 







The Titleist branding is embroidered and has been done really well on the sock section of the cover.







Another point some of you may be interested in. The fairway version of the Pom Pom headcover does fit the 910 hybrids. The fit is a little loose, but the cover definatley fits.







In conclusion. I thinks these covers are excellet and offer outstanding protection as well as looking the part. They are few and far between, but are available from Titleist stockists. My wife picked my set up from Clubhouse golf (Links below) for, what I would say, is quite a reasonable price. They aren't what you would call cheap, but cost around the same as other novelty head covers for drivers. Well worth a punt if you fancy a retro looking headcover IMHO :thup:

Driver - http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Titleist-Pom-Pom-Driver-Headcover.html

Fairway/Hybrid - http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/cgi-...om-Fairway-Headcover.html#aCHTIT002#aCHTIT002


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 19, 2013)

Good write up Gar , glad you are happy with them .. 

Mate of mine is looking at some like this .. out of curiousity have you used these or this type in wet weather ?, do the grips on your other clubs get wet from these taking them in and out ?


----------



## One Planer (Nov 19, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Good write up Gar , glad you are happy with them .. 

Mate of mine is looking at some like this .. out of curiousity have you used these or this type in wet weather ?, do the grips on your other clubs get wet from these taking them in and out ?
		
Click to expand...

Not used them in the wet as of yet Bill.

When I have, I'll post up on here :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 19, 2013)

I love the old style pom pom covers, bought a couple a few years ago for my driver and 3 wood. G/F bought me a lovely one in the same colour scheme as the others at Royal Dornoch this year which now sits proudly on my big dog  

One of the reasons I changed to unbranded headcovers is somebody mentioned to me that a passing opportunist thief won't stop to look under the headcovers if he is going to grab clubs out of an unattended bag and run, they will generally go for known brands hence the reason I ditched my Titleist h/covers. Just a public service announcement for you guys, free of charge


----------



## In_The_Rough (Nov 19, 2013)

Without doubt the most in depth comprehensive review on pom pom headcovers ever. Look nice though. As said in the wet weather may not be that great.


----------



## chrisg (Nov 19, 2013)

nice,

time for mother inlaw to break out her knitting needles!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2013)

Well I didn't think I would ever see a review on head covers :lol:


Them bad boys are going to soak up the rain when it comes down and get that wet wooly smell


----------



## One Planer (Nov 19, 2013)

Have you folk never heard if a rain hood for the bag? :smirk:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 21, 2013)

I have had an unbranded set of Pom poms for about a year, no problems with leakage, put a rain cover on the bag when it rains. They dry out easily enough.  Only problem I had was they were a bit loose, some knicker elastic sewed into them easily cured that.

Would definitely buy another set.


----------



## markgs (Dec 31, 2013)

i bought a set today and love them great write up and if it rains i will be putting the rain cover on my bag like i always do.


----------

